# Pocahontas (1995) - Score with images - Best parts of the suite (Exposition for the TC Best Original Musical or Comedy Score 1996)



## HansZimmer

The animated film Pocahontas (1995) won the Accademy Award "Best Original Musical or Comedy Score" in 1996. The music has been composed by Alan Menken.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite.
The structure of the video:
00:00 Execution (exposition of the main themes)
01:37 The Virginia Company
07:03 Skirmish
08:46 They Meet At the River's Edge
11:35 Unusual Name
15:22 Farewell (final reprise of the main themes with climax)








To listen to the full suite, you can use this youtube playlist.


----------



## Bwv 1080

James Horner did a nice job on James Cameron’s remake:


----------



## HansZimmer

Bwv 1080 said:


> James Horner did a nice job on James Cameron’s remake:


What is the connection with the score of Pocahontas?


----------



## Bwv 1080

HansZimmer said:


> What is the connection with the score of Pocahontas?


Just a joke, as Avatar has the same plot


----------

